# Difference Between Asus Nexus 7 & Kindle Fire(s)?



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a friend that is asking me what the difference is between a Asus Nexus 7 tablet and the Kindle Fires and I don't know.

Does anyone have any information?

Thank you!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

An Asus Nexus is a regular tablet that may or may not have a Kindle app on it.  I think but not positive that the ASUS uses Google Play. The kindle fire works with Amazon and is wonderful for e-books.  
Does your friend want to read or play primarily?


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am not for sure, I do know that they would read books on it, but I think they would like to do some things that a regular desktop / laptop does as well.

Probably they are interested in how the two compare as far as speed, reliability, responsiveness, storage capacity, etc goes.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

In that case, it would be best to just do a side by side comparison.  Just search for both and look at the specs.  If they are wanting Laptop capabilities I would look at the Kindle Fire HD 8.9" and the Asus nexus.
Now if that is the nexus I saw at Staples (7") I found it a bit hard to read because of the small print.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is the difference

Nexus 7 tablet using the Android operating system (OS) that is co-developed by Google and a manufacturer.  Google reserves the Nexus designation for Android devices that do not have manufacturer or wireless carrier modifications.  It would initially come with Google apps like the Play store, Google Chrome, Google Maps, etc. but you can add the Amazon Appstore and the Kindle and Audible apps along with any compatible apps from the Google Play Store or Amazon Appstore.  You will not be able to install Amazon Instant Video since it is NOT available for Android devices.  Many users customize the look and feel of Android devices, using various keyboard, launchers and wallpapers so that many times, no two Android devices have the same homescreen.  All software updates to Nexus devices come directly from Google.

The Kindle Fire is an Amazon branded tablet.  Although it is based upon an older version of Android, Amazon uses its own interface, the carousel, and the look and feel is not customizable in any way.  It is meant to be used only with the Amazon Appstore which for the most part only has a subset of the apps in the Google Play Store, but Amazon does not prevent you from manually loading applications that are not in their Appstore.  It comes with its own Amazon created browser and is preinstalled with the Amazon apps. You can read your book using the Kindle app, listen to them using the Audiobook app, read magazines, play games and all the other things you can do on a Nexus tablet, using those same preinstalled Amazon apps.  In addition, the Fire also comes preinstalled with the Amazon Video app, making it the only mobile device other than the iPad/iPhone to be able to view Amazon Video on Demand.  All software updates come from Amazon.

When I tried to explain all this to my hubby, he just replied "Oh, its like an Amazon version of the iPad".  For the most part, he hit that nail spot on.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank You Jesslyn!  

I really appreciate your taking the time to explain this in detail to me, that's what I needed to know!


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I know one thing for absolute certain at this point, the next tablet I buy, whatever it is, it is going to be 32gb of memory!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

kindlefirenewbie2013 said:


> I know one thing for absolute certain at this point, the next tablet I buy, whatever it is, it is going to be 32gb of memory!


Yeahhhh....

My 1st tablet only had 16GB and I learned that lesson the hard way. I got the 32GB Fire 8.9 and will most likely be replacing it with an 8" Samsung, but only if they offer a 32GB version. Between pictures, videos, games and even some of those big apps (not to mention the OS), unless the only thing you do is stream, 32GB really should be the standard. I think that lower storage models are offered to get the lower price points.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> Yeahhhh....
> 
> My 1st tablet only had 16GB and I learned that lesson the hard way. I got the 32GB Fire 8.9 and will most likely be replacing it with an 8" Samsung, but only if they offer a 32GB version. Between pictures, videos, games and even some of those big apps (not to mention the OS), unless the only thing you do is stream, 32GB really should be the standard. I think that lower storage models are offered to get the lower price points.


There's an 8" Samsung??


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

krm0789 said:


> There's an 8" Samsung??


Galaxy Note 8


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

1) Everything JEsslyn said.

2) Nexus 7 vs Kindle Fire HD

There are 4 Kindle Fires - Kindle Fire 1 (the old model), Kindle Fire 2, Kindle Fire Hd, Kindle Fire HD 8.9".

The Kindle Fire HD is the best as its got the latest specs and a great screen and great sound.

There are a few Nexuses (Nexii?). Nexus 7 is the 7" version.

3) NExus 7 Strengths

It has the Google Play Store. Lots of Free Apps. On the flip side it doesn't do curation so some malware type apps sneak in.

However, it has way more range and lots more free apps.

It has a very good processor and it's fast.

It always has the latest/newest version of Android OS.

It's light and easy to hold.

4) Kindle Fire HD Strengths

Better screen. I have both and Kindle Fire HD screen is noticeably better.

Better sound. Kindle Fire Hd has the best sound of all Tablets.

Easy to buy from Amazon.

Better for reading.

*****

Kindle Fire HD the thing is that you're locked in to Amazon so the App Store isn't GooglePlay and there are fewer apps and some that are free in Google store are paid here.

*****
Depending on your needs one might be markedly better than the other.

One advantage of Google Nexus 7 is that it has apps from different companies so you can read books on Kindle App or Nook App.

*****


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

abhi said:


> Kindle Fire HD the thing is that you're locked in to Amazon so the App Store isn't GooglePlay and there are fewer apps and some that are free in Google store are paid here.
> 
> *****
> Depending on your needs one might be markedly better than the other.
> ...


Not strictly true. You can load apps from other places -- 1mobile and Getjar to name two -- quite easily on the Fire HD. Most free apps on Google Play will be found there as well. You can even load nook and other reader apps -- if they're available on one of the other android app sites. The same caveat would apply as does with Google Play: they're not necessarily curated so malware can creep in, but if you pay attention to the feedback that's been posted you'll probably be fine.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for taking their time to reply and share their expertise and educated opinions with me, it is VERY HELPFUL.

I am still a little kid with my mouth hanging half open with my Kindle Fire!  lol lol lol

Now this is just me, I have a desktop computer that I use the super majority of the time for my usual computer stuff and I love it, I honestly don't need my tablet to routinely do any of that for me.

I am REALLY impressed with everyone's endorsement of the vibrant color of the Kindle Fire HD, the superior sound quality and I do have a basic faith and trust in Amazon, at least so far.

More thinking for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not strictly true. You can load apps from other places -- 1mobile and Getjar to name two -- quite easily on the Fire HD. Most free apps on Google Play will be found there as well. You can even load nook and other reader apps -- if they're available on one of the other android app sites. The same caveat would apply as does with Google Play: they're not necessarily curated so malware can creep in, but if you pay attention to the feedback that's been posted you'll probably be fine.


That's a good point Ann.

With the Kindle Fire you can easily side load Apps. So first get something like ES File Explorer or Aico File Manager.

Then use one of the other app stores or download getjar app.

And you can get a lot of other apps.

Note: Sideloading is obviously not as easy or convenient as having Play Store. However, you can get most of the apps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

abhi said:


> Note: Sideloading is obviously not as easy or convenient as having Play Store. However, you can get most of the apps.


Well, yeah, it kind of is. 

Once you have downloaded either the 1Mobile or GetJar 'store' app -- which you can do easily via the Fire browser as long as you have enabled downloading from 'unknown' sources -- then getting something from either of them is no harder than getting it from Amazon. And no harder than getting it from Google Play on any other android device.

I've acquired several apps this way. . .they download just fine to the Fire and are available under the "Apps" tab. . .so no need, even, to use some file explorer to figure out where they are.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

One thing about the Fire HD.  It cannot be stressed enough about the screen quality.  The screen is the the best around and Amazon's commercials are not kidding (nor wrong) when they state that it is comparable to the retina screen of the iPad, which has become the defacto best of show.  

I watch a lot of video on my various devices and the Fire HD is really impressive.  Frankly, I would have no complaints if they did something about the carousel (ugh  ) the horrible, laggy browser and allowed us to install our own keyboards.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Here is the difference
> 
> Nexus 7 tablet ... You will not be able to install Amazon Instant Video since it is NOT available for Android devices.


Just an FYI, while there isn't an Amazion Instant Video app for non-Fire tablets, the workaround is to access the Amazon Instant Video website to watch movies/tv shows. (I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus and the hubs has a Nexus 7.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Just an FYI, while there isn't an Amazion Instant Video app for non-Fire tablets, the workaround is to access the Amazon Instant Video website to watch movies/tv shows. (I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus and the hubs has a Nexus 7.)


Does that also work with Prime instant video now? It didn't last time I tried on my rooted Nook Color, but it's been a while since I tried it.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Just an FYI, while there isn't an Amazion Instant Video app for non-Fire tablets, the workaround is to access the Amazon Instant Video website to watch movies/tv shows. (I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus and the hubs has a Nexus 7.)


Having to resort to that method is what drove me to buy the Fire in the 1st place. I found that a horrible work-around to the problem.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Having to resort to that method is what drove me to buy the Fire in the 1st place. I found that a horrible work-around to the problem.


Yeah, I watch more Netflix than Amazon Prime. I just wish there was a way to watch iTunes season passes on an Android tablet.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I watch Amazon Prime videos all the time on my Nexus 7. I did have to side load Flash, and and install xScope browser, but it pays flawlessly, and full screen. The Fire HD would definitely be an easier experience, though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Xopher said:


> I watch Amazon Prime videos all the time on my Nexus 7. I did have to side load Flash, and and install xScope browser, but it pays flawlessly, and full screen. The Fire HD would definitely be an easier experience, though.


Good to know! Like I said, it's been a while since I tried, but Prime streaming videos used to be blocked on my Nook Color. I'll have to try it again. Not that I ever use the NC - but the grandkids do sometimes.


----------

